# Singletree monthly homestead thread...April-2014



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

planted 100 vidalias and pound and half white onion sets


its on now !!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I dunno about your thread naming convention, but I suppose we're stuck with it now 

Sold 6 of my 10 walking onion sets already! So far in the garden I see the little bits of growth in the walking onions, strawberries, rhubarb, oregano, chamomile, and comfrey. First thing I do when I come home now is walk the paths watching the tiny shoots of green grow.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

All the hay fields and one pasture have/has been fertilized, and hopefully warmer weather will make the grass "jump" in the next few weeks. I've got some fence repair to do in a wetland/swampy area before the cows can be turned into the other pasture. I checked it out over the weekend, but it was still too wet to deal with. The round bale barn has been (mostly) cleaned in preparation for new hay in May (hopefully). From the cleaning, there's a huge pile of mulch hay I've been trying to give away. Lots of verbal interest in it, but no one has shown up with a truck/trailer yet.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

viggie said:


> Well I dunno about your thread naming convention, but I suppose we're stuck with it now



well i give ya all day to start it...see what happens when me and my dyslexia is at the controls....lol

terri or shrek can make it anything ya want it to be honey....:kiss:

Proverbs 25.24................ROFLMAO

http://biblehub.com/proverbs/25-24.htm

watch out yall she might pop a lug nut or sling a wrench at me...lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I think I see bluebird skies at the end of the tunnel now. I go back to my regular shift the 13th. To celebrate I bought a dock demon spinning rod and reel set and small tackle box to keep in my truck in case I see a fishing hole I would like to try out while I'm out and about. 

I also bought a Roku 3 TV streaming box to watch Netflix and other channels off the net. A lot of them are free but most have to be purchased. I'm just going to watch the free channels. So far I've watched netflix and surfed at the same time and it has worked perfect. You can play games on it using the remote like a Wii. Doubt I will be doing that either. Lol

I've taken my boat to get a new water pump and seals put in. I saw a picture of it running so it looks to be ready. Now if I will just get the rest of these trees cleaned up I will be in good shape maybe.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a thing regards to gardening here. we had our second ice storm in a week yesterday and I'm still wobbly from getting hit with a piece 2 days ago. spent a couple hours salting this morning. just going to stay in and bake and then curl up by the fire with a book. hopefully i'll get some gardening in sometime this year. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well on the second day of the month... My seed order is in so look to start some seeds, still having snow so it's hard to get in the groove. Might plant my red onions though. So posting in this thread, will that count? LOL


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Did a second "False Seed Bed" weeding of my postage-stamp size kitchen garden. I'll give it a third in a week or two. By then we should be past the last frost and I can plant.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Can't sing, can't dance and it's to wet to plow! :hysterical:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Too wet to till here, too. I'm itching to get started, and I can't. Tomatoes and peppers started... all else, I direct-sow. 

Rhubarb is up and very happy, strawberries are looking perky, artichokes have poked up their heads, herbs are spiffy. Too early for asparagus. The deer got the last of the potato onions zong sent me, and I am not happy about that. I'm still wheedling to get him to send me some more, but I think he's given up on me. 

Pics when there is something decent to see.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Well, my homestead is significantly smaller than it used to be but I am making mental plans for container gardening (I've got a nice 20 ft tall chain link fence bordering my yard and I'm going to use it as a trellis whether they like it or not!), I've got a mini raised bed by my garage that I'm going to use as an herb garden and who knows what other types of edible landscaping I'll come up with. I've got a nice little Indian peach tree in the backyard that I need to figure out how to take care of as well.

That's about it for now!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> not a thing regards to gardening here. we had our second ice storm in a week yesterday and I'm still wobbly from getting hit with a piece 2 days ago. spent a couple hours salting this morning. just going to stay in and bake and then curl up by the fire with a book. hopefully i'll get some gardening in sometime this year. ~Georgia.


Georgia, did you see a doc? I hope you will. That's really scary about the falling ice!

I like to think about you curled up by the fire with a book, though.  Hang in there; spring will come eventually. (I hope. Can you hear me whistling in the dark?)


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Had my first hunters safety class tonight. The cool thing is during the last 2 years I've met 2 other local urban homesteaders off of facebook. One has offered me her land to hunt deer, geese, or duck on. And the other has moved "up north" and it sounds like he's interested in trying for fall turkey. Just offering is more than any of my "real life friends" have ever done for me....the world is a funny place.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

68 of the 108 red onions I planted are up. The romaine and "red sails" leaf lettuce, and also kale, are about a week from their first picking. Planted more lettuce yesterday. I built a small raised bed for carrots as my garden soil has always been too hard for them to do much. Main garden has been tilled once and I sowed clover in the top part because the soil is still not very fertile. Weeds take a look... and move on. Hopefully more green manure will get it right.

They came and cut trees in the elec. right away a while back. Been out there any morning that it's been cold, cutting up all the big stuff. We don't burn wood, but we'll be going camping this summer and it'll do for camping and sitting around the fire this summer. All my berries are happily ensconced in their new home. I'm putting rabbit guard fencing around the main garden and the berry garden; about 400'. The only place around that carries the tallest (40") is TSC. All the stores in my area are out of it. I ended up having to drive to Monticello, KY for the 300' they had. It'll do for the big garden. Long drive, but I went through Daniel Boone Nat. Forest. Gorgeous! even before the Mtn. Laurel has started to bloom. The rabbit guard and two strands of solar elec. should keep out the smaller varmints. The deer I train with peanut butter on tin foil wrapped around the top strand. When they get a taste of that it's kind of like picante peanut butter, LOL.

Lot's of small projects and a couple big ones on the docket. Been 80* here the last couple of days. I did like FBB and took advantage of nature's tanning bed... tilling in just a pair of shorts. Tenderized my old bald head though. Oh well, maybe it'll fertilize my brain, LOL. Gonna till up strips I can mow between and plant sunflowers on the hill behind the house. Mostly just to look at. I've got a half gallon of striped, several packets of varying colors and a gom of black oil type. If we get enough rain it should be quite a show later on.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It is just too wet in Northern Ohio this year. I will plant onions in the next couple of weeks. Enjoyed the last few sunny warm days, and took some pics of the ***** willows-I have to touch them!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The small patch of garlic, I did not pick last Summer, is poppin!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The view from my front porch swing yesterday afternoon, the Magnolia Tree, will be spectacular soon*, I will post a photo, in 'full bloom'!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

And a little tractor porn, my trusty 53' Golden Jubilee- 2 speed Sherman trans ( hi/lo 4 speed), she helps me a lot around here!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Love the pics, Tom! Keep snapping and posting, please.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no I didn't go to a doc. Rae. I hardly ever go. I was thinking yesterday I would go to the duty doc. today because I was still wobbly and woosy last night. got up this morning and went at my baking and what not and haven't had any problems since. tough I guess! from now on if I have to go out when ice is falling i'll wear a helmet. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

done some reshaping of soil that was escaping down slope......planted lettuce,radishes,kolrabi,carrots and dropped a few brocolli seed to see if it would come up as it was very old....so nothing to loose on that..only gain.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I cut up tree limbs most of the day today. I still like 2 more areas but I made a big dent in them today. I had a few tomato seeds come up in the greenhouse. I bought 8 plants the other day because I didn't think these were going to germinate. Lol

I got my boat back and took my chipper in to get it going. I'm planning on mowing tomorrow.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Planted squash, tomatoes, herbs (bergemot, sweet mint and pineapple sage) today in my containers ( it counts, 'k? I can't help I have concrete and no dirt!) and tomorrow will plant more tomatoes and bush beans. My oregano and basil came back another year, yay! Kale and mustard greens continue to produce.

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Still getting chills outside and wind, so not much happening out there. I worked yesterday. I think someone opened the gates of hell this past week. Oiy is all I can say (well I can say something else, but Shrek would have to dust off his speech )LOL

I finally got the LED under cabinet lights up in the kitchen. I've got better lighting by the stove and sink now. They're battery operated so, yay, no electricity. Finally got to the point where the equal payment plan is $51 a month. Sounds high, but during the summer this apartment is a kiln and the AC runs continuously to keep it at 75*. I'm always looking for ways to cut the power bill down. Another bonus to these lights, they'll be great during blackouts.

Oh got my taxes done.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

We're running 2 weeks behind schedule here because of the cold weather. But I was finally able to start seeds and I'll be prepping the cool weather beds this week.










And, making sure to take time to love this life I'm living  It's suddenly bumped up to the 50s which feels really warm, especially with nights still freezing.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm with Viggie - 2wks behind here in WI so will be planting seeds this week. Inside of course but may risk some lettuce seeds outside. Warm today


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went out to the country today for the first time since winter set in. everything is still locked up tight. no one has been around. I didn't care about the mobile .that's ready to drop anyway. it's the tools I have in the shed and my 4-wheeler and mowers, tiller and shredder in the barn I was worried about. I breathed a sigh of relief I can tell you. saw a pheasant but no camera. so quiet and peaceful. 

spent the day picking up limbs that had fallen. too late to burn. i'll just make up a pile for the fall. picked out a spot to build my cabin. the country air felt so good. I could only get halfway up the driveway. still lots of snow out there. all gone from the land here. expecting +12C again tomorrow. got to get someone to come in and cut down a tree. I could do it easily but the limbs are all tangled in the power lines. not something I want to be doing. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Took my kayak to Reel Foot Lake today but the wind was to bad to launch it. The lake was white capping some. I guess I don't have anymore excuses not to mow.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I don't really have any homesteading news except that I'm trying to FIND a homestead. My realtor sent over a bunch of pics today and asked me to rate them, and let her know which ones I wanted to see. I think I'm gonna end of with a longer commute (then what I had hoped) to be where I want to be. There's several near a town I used to live in, and they're all about 5-6 acres, and within my price range, and I have friends there, so it's something to think about.Oh, how I wish I could get this over with quick so I can put in that big garden!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got the yard mowed. I just went around the limbs I haven't picked yet. Lol


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I almost have all the materials bought for three summer projects. I have the OSB for the garden shed sitting in my garage. Today I bought the metal fence posts for my front fence. Wooden posts for my green house over the raised beds,screws, plastic conduit to run electrical to my deck. Almost looked like the Beverly hillbillies coming home. Had the metal fence posts and conduit duct taped and strapped down on the top of my suburban, wood fence posts loaded inside along with cement. Had to get groceries so we were pooped by the time we drove home. The hour long drive seems to get longer.

Anyone wanting quickrete, home dept has 60lb bags for $1.99/bag. Will get the last of it next weekend. Phew 

Oh, ordering the 2x4' s and unit of 1x6' s from the mill this week. Front picket fence will start next month I hope. Gotta get my taxes done this week.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

planted a dozen broccoli plants in ground and half dozen cabbages today...along with a patch of scotch kale.

fixed several little projects also.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I'm on night shift right now. A coworker's son has been sick and in the hospital. He had surgery then came home today. She thought she was going to get to come back to work tonight but when she got home from the hospital with her son, she found her husband dead. Bless her heart. I will be on vacation next week.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sad news for your co-worker's family Tambo. But I hope you enjoy your days off, as you've had a way too busy 2014 so far.

Around here, I put out 8 tons of lime and one ton of fertilizer on the pasture yesterday, but I was about 500 lbs. short on fertilizer. I'll try to buy/spread that today. Had another calf born Tuesday night, which brings the total to seven since January. The little herd is growing. Over the weekend, the barn loft and feed room was cleaned (by a local teenager who wanted to work...can you believe it?). The asparagus is popping out all over, and I'll try to grill some over the weekend. The pears and apples are on the tail end of blooming with no frost in sight, a good thing.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

tambo said:


> Well I'm on night shift right now. A coworker's son has been sick and in the hospital. He had surgery then came home today. She thought she was going to get to come back to work tonight but when she got home from the hospital with her son, she found her husband dead. Bless her heart. I will be on vacation next week.


Sure glad to hear you're getting a break T! But how awful for your co-worker. Having been through something similar, my heart and thoughts go out to her.

Enjoy your time off!

~ST


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Deer skin is soaking in ash to get fur off, coming along nice! Boy I sure have an appreciation of what it takes to make buckskin. I thought it was lovely stuff before, but did not realize just how long the process took in just soaking in stuff etc. 

Just got our chicks! 3 rhode island reds, three buff orps, two light brahmas. I saved the sawdust from cutting logs and dried it for their bedding  cool thing is it is full of bugs and worms they love to scratch for  I bring them worms from the garden too, and it is mayhem when one grabs it and runs around haha! I got it! ..but can't stop enough to actually eat it without getting stolen. Cleaned up the coop, got the chicken wire over the yard up on supports, and sewed it together better. transplanted raspberries, making new beds. divided the sorrel. fluffing the dirt so it can dry in these few sunny days and will plant some starts. foraging greens, Oregon grape blossoms, maple blossoms etc to see what we like for tasty salads. 

revelation! have no oven at this point and realized quick bread batter can be fried like pancakes, yum! made up my dandelion bread as dandelion pancakes  

will look out for wild watercress and go dig up wild ginger to transplant to my pond area. 

it is so wonderful to have chickens again!!!! also my next door neighbors are total hippy permaculture folks, it's been so fun to get to know them! they have the cutest one year old baby...a few days ago in the rain we were standing outside talking, and she was paddling about in the dirt, grabbing slugs, big smudges on her face, not cold at all despite being all wet. so sweet! all babies need such freedom  she will be a joy to watch grow


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ps, been also knitting stuff for farmer's market later on. also hoping I can sell huckleberry jam etc in the fall, I have nearby access to many many blue huckleberry bushes. 

We tried lady fern fiddleheads, and they were delicious, kind of a taste of spinach plus nuttiness. Also cooked up wood sorrel, nice sour note


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fiddleheads are so good! ours wont be ready until may. first bit of color in the rock garden. I see green shoots coming on other plants. wont be long now before all the perennials start. ~Georgia


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Digging has commenced! Got one bed done and enjoyed soaking up the sun with the kitties. Although we still have two days with the possible "S" word in our forecast.










And my first tiny harvest came in...egyptian walking onions to use as scallions in my dip 










And the first starts are up...broccoli are leading the pack.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Planted seeds from 2010, 2011 and 2012 in the garden yesterday. 

Couldn't bear to throw them away. We were transferred from our WI home in late 2009 to the Loop in Chicago and despite having quite a container garden setup, I just had tons of extra seeds.

And I buy at ACE for $.10 or $.05 per pack in late August/early September every year.

So, if they grow, I will have Swiss chard, lettuce and spinach coming out my ears. 10 packets!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Today was a packed day. Gotta get it done today because I get to work tomorrow. First of a 6 day stretch. Blech. But hey it's a steady paycheck.

Got to spend some of the day outside. Mostly just cleaning up and getting the outside ready for, well being outside. Table, chairs, and umbrella got put into place and cleaned up--but they need a real good scrubbing yet. Yard debris all got cleaned up. Some trimming done but still have more to go.

Got the food shopping done and made a trip to Lowes. Forgot the bunny prevention supplies--I was too busy checking out new ceiling tiles for the kitchen (ceiling is slowly coming down). The tiles that are there are from the 50's/60's. They're those paperboard (what it seems like to me but am sure they're made of something more substantial). Looked at actual tin ceiling tile and also a composite type that can be painted. Here they are on the Armstrong site. During the week I'll take my cousin to check them out--he's agreed to put them up. I'll do the kitchen and bathroom so that'll be a fun upcoming project. LOL

Also got myself a new laptop. My old one was purchased in 2006, runs XP, speakers don't work, wireless card works sporadically, DVD drive works sporadically and I need a pen to press the on/off button now. But otherwise it's a great machine. LOL. New one has Windows 8. The old one will be dedicated to working with the embroidery machine. They play nice together.

Almost forgot....Love Love Love those new battery-op, LED under cabinet lights. They have an auto-on and it's great. Just about walk into the kitchen and they light up.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Aye, been planting more trees! And putting more drip lines in. Last weekend 20 nut trees, and more drip line to get ready for more trees. Today put in 4 chestnuts and 4 service berries...don't hold much hope for todays plantings. I need to order from better sources. We will see what happens though!

Two weeks from this weekend and I've got another 60 coming in. Dripline is in, some holes are dug and compost mixed in. Gotta have dripline in this droughty ---- country!

If we ever get back into a normal weather pattern. it won't be needed much. For now, I'm glad I have that option however.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm tired tonight. Got about half the garden nicely tilled, would have done the whole thing but the stupid @#$#!! tiller is Having Issues. Will finish that work up Tuesday, then have another pass over it in a few weeks. First tilling in more than 5 years and the soil looks fantastic. I'm well pleased with the general no-till approach.

Asparagus is poking up through the tilth. My famous muscular rhubarb is nearly ready to yield up its astonishing bounty -- friends await with a bit of impatience.  

Looks like pears, apples and plums will do fine this year. Blossoms look great and no frost in sight. No strawberry blossoms as yet, though. I fed all my berries and the canes look robust. There will be lots of blackberries, boysenberries and raspberries soon!

The old hens are laying well enough to keep me in dozens of eggs, Vera Wang just littered another 3 little piglets. Her daughter, Penelope, will farrow shortly, too. Lots of pork to sell soon. 

A nice start to the bountiful season!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I've never known a pig just to have 3 piglets. My old sows generally have at least nine or ten....one of the neighbors sows had 21.......too many


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday we got the second patch of sweet corn in: it is 20' by 40'. DS was cranky because it was more work than he expected, but he did want to sell sweet corn at the Farmer's Market this year, and there is more work involved than standing behind the table and selling produce!

We have gotten 2 beds in. Whether or not we get a third bed depends on how hard he wants to work: he might be satisfied with 2 beds of produce! (I do not think he is having fun with tilling and raking and planting: I suspect he will be happy with 2 but it is not up to me. I am putting the seeds in and doing a lot of the light work but DS has to do much of the more physical work)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

plowhand said:


> I've never known a pig just to have 3 piglets. My old sows generally have at least nine or ten....one of the neighbors sows had 21.......too many


 LOL, I agree 21 is way too many! 

These are American Guinea Hogs. The average litter size is 6, and Vera litters on the low side of that. The most piglets sheâs had in my experience of her is 6. Some AGH litter 9 or so, but from the folks Iâve known who raise them, thatâs not common.

Veraâs small families might be a problem for some, but they work for me. I can manage a few piglets at a time â have no wish to become a major pork producer for my area!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been sick with a horrible stomach bug for a full week now. Thought I was doing better today but my offering of a couple ounces of chicken and boiled green beans was just firmly rejected. But outside things are going better. The last of the walking onion bulbs have been sent to their new homes...did great on etsy. My potato order arrived today and I'll get those cut sometime this weekend when I get another burst of energy. The lavender is starting to green up.










And the tulip border is popping.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went for a ride in the yak today. I caught one fish so I didn't get skunked. I tried out a new camera in a waterproof case. I thought I got a picture of the fish but it didn't take. The buttons on the case operate the buttons on the camera. It's hard to push the button to take pictures hard enough to take a picture.

My sister and my brother n law came for a visit. We had a great time.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went out to the country on sunday and got my ride-on going and my push mower. just one turn of the key for the ride-on and one pull for the push mower. I put some of that additive in both last winter but I also put some shingles on the barn so it wouldn't leak. dry as a bone so it could be that. thought I'd have another session at the shop this year because my old john deere has seen better days but I'm all set to go as soon as the grass starts growing.

spent the morning cleaning out the middle perennial bed. lots of green to be seen.i also put up a bird feeder in front of my living room window where I have coffee in the morning. just used my old feeder for now but I plan to buy another tomorrow. it has hangers so I think I will take the hanging crystal off the stick in back and hang it on one hanger and a plant on the other. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It's been slow going because this stupid flus still hanging around and doing a good job of draining me of my energy. Just got sugar snap peas and kale in the ground.










And the apple trees I put in last year are budding. I wasn't really sure how well they were going to do as they didn't do much last year.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Helped my older brother yesterday cut 825 board feet of siding for my younger brother's new shop/barn. After errands this morning, I hope to finish the rough grading on about an acre of land that basically exists to hold the world together I think. Gonna' see if lespedeza and iron and clay peas can compete with the briars and brambles that have been growing there since the trees were removed. Some of the pine stumps are still tough to push up after six years.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I went out 4 wheelin' with my brother, and stumbled across this antique 'one horse open sleigh' $100 bucks, I did not need it(I have too much stuff as it is), but I think my SIL, is really going to like it, along with the grinding wheel, I found for $20(a gift to her). There are some awesome sales/antiques, to be found out here in the country!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is what I want . one of those sleighs to put out in my field. never get it for 100 around here though. more like 500 or 7. so I changed my old bird house for a new chalet type. it has a place for suet and that's what they are going for this morning. it's a bit hard to see the bird because of the rain. I took this from my easy chair. this is a project I'm really pleased with. I hung the other one back where it was behind the house. I can't see it though which is why I placed this one where it is. I can forsee hours of birdwatching ahead.

found 2 new heather bushes yesterday for half price and planted them with the others in the rock garden. that is 7 i have now. they really make the garden stand out this time of the year when there isn't much blooming but crocus. things are coming along. cleaned out a bit more in the perennial beds. have to be so careful of emerging plants and some not up yet so it's taking a long time. planted some parsley and dill so far. planted the base of the green onions that I bought in the store to see if it will work. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I am so glad to be back on my regular schedule. I mowed part of my place yesterday. I tilled the garden and planted some tomato plants today. Then I finished mowing the rest of the place just in time for the rain to start.

I'm wore out and it feels great!! :happy:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I had to work today and got home just before dark. I had time enough to feed the animals and check on the tomatoes I planted yesterday. It looked like some of them had grown 4 inches. I was worried about them wilting.

I planted these in a trench with chicken manure and epsom salt mixed with the soil. Since I really don't need much from a garden this year as far as peas, green beans and corn, I'm thinking about planting some dried beans such as Great Northern and Pintos.

Has anyone done this?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Never had much luck with northerns or pintos, but since you are further north, they may do better there. Peas and lima beans do well here, and they pretty much dry on the vine.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I got ambitious and I'm trying Vermont Cranberry beans in my container garden  I have my first little baby mater, and lots of blooms. It's been dry here, and I don't have access to a garden hose. I hope my little troopers don't get fried this year. 
Yellow squash, different varieties of purple tomatoes, beans, couple of greens varieties and some herbs are all that I'm doing this year.

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the only beans I do is scarlett runners. I grow peas though. I know what Tambo means by feeling beat but good. I have been working at my gardens cleaning them out for hours today. didn't even stop to eat until now. I am so tired but feel great at what I have accomplished in those few hours. still have many hours to go but I had to start somewhere.we had freezing rain night before last but it doesn't seem to have slowed the plants. it was lovely out in the garden with the smell of herbs all around me as I was trimming them.. I'm off now to make chocolate chip cookies. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It is still raining here. Supposed to abate at last in the next couple of days, and hopefully things will dry out enough soon so I can get the majority of the garden planted. I've been too busy with other work until now to do much more than maintenance tasks around the place, but I've done enough that I can jump right into the sowing and hoeing when the weather gives me the opportunity.

Poor Penelope farrowed somewhere in the woods, me being a bad pig grammaw and not realizing she was so close to her due date. I thought she had another 4-5 days, and I was wrong. I realized when she didn't come back to the pen from the pasture that evening what had happened and couldn't find her. She turned up 2 nights later but no piglets. The poor thing. All that work for nothing. Vera's got 2 surviving piglets that weren't savaged by ravens. Both males. I think I will sell them as weaners for finishing.

Looking forward to the growing season in a big way!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Nothing to report here other than same poop, different pile.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Forgot. I saw a rainbow today. I haven't seen one in long while.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Last week I built this deck out of old used Redwood and this week I've been working on the garden.

Yesterday it snowed.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful view in that last pic, 1rd.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

first asparagus finally arrived.this over wintered spinach has been a blessing.it had me up and harvesting right away. i have ate alot of it this spring so far.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

living off the land and cooking in my great grandmothers cast iron skillet...i am blessed.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hard at it this morning cleaning out around the perennials and herbs. it is chock full of leaves from the trees above and taking forever. it's coming along though. after 2 days 3/4 of it is finished. should finish tonight. have some color now. a few bulbs and my heather is blooming. bought myself a new frog yesterday to add to my collection. makes the little kids that pass by happy anyway. this one does croak and I heard it once but not enough sun yet today. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got a list as long as my arm of things that just have to be done today and here I am bird watching! I had 6 bluejays at one time this morning. pic. could have been better if I had waited for the sun but you got to get them when you can. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

WOOHOO! First little asparagus spears are poking up!










And out front the lovage is coming in.


----------

